# Rant about someone abandoning and (possibly) abusing a rat.



## RevRat (May 19, 2018)

I have been wanting to get this out for a while. it makes me so angry that someone would abandon a sweet little angel in a dirty, gross bag with trash in it thrown into an alley with injuries and what i thought was a URI. People should be responsible when getting pets and not just abandon them! it makes me sick someone would do this instead of finding it a better home. it is heartbreaking to see this done to any animal, no matter its kind. but its even worse when you abandon a animal who has no chance of surviving on its own. (i live in a cold place, he would of probably froze to death if my friends hadnt of found him  ) when he was found he was noticeably underweight and injured with a bunch of scratches that resembled when someone gets attacked by a cat. if he didnt get along with one of the persons other animals, it is easy to find another home for him instead of being a monster and just throwing it out with whoever did its house garbage. he is incredibly sweet and i dont think he would hurt a fly, so why, WHY WOULD SOMEONE ABANDON HIM!?! there is even a rescue around half an hour from where i live, there was ZERO reason for this person to do this! im so glad my friends found him and contacted me in time before he got even more sick. he had and still does have mites too but he is going to be treated for that soon. whoever did this is a monster, and i hope they never own any kind of animal EVER AGAIN!! especially not rats, of ANY kind.


----------



## Phoene (Dec 21, 2017)

Some people are sick and horrible. I can never understand why some people try so hard to make other animals and people feel pain. We all should be trying to help every animal/human that we can. Thank you for helping the little sweetie.


----------



## KrisbeeKream (Apr 15, 2018)

They can own wasps. In fact, I think everyone should just capture any wasps they find in the wild and send it to this person. They would get what they deserve, and if the wasps are abused or neglected, who cares?! (Ok, I know I know, I'm sure they're beneficial to their ecosystem or whatever. But if you have to pick one animal to hate, wasps seem like a logical choice!)


----------



## BobbieTheRat🐾 (Apr 18, 2020)

😡 I CAN'T BELIEVE IT!!!!!!!!!! 😡 I'M LITERALLY MAD!


----------

